# Help! I think my hamster may have cancer. :(



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

Okay, so I was just cleaning her cage out and I discovered she had a huge lump. I only just noticed it today.

I'm worried it may be cancer 

Here are the pictures of her lump:


































































































Breed: Syrian
Age: Don't know, but I've had her for 1year and 5months.
Sex: Female
Purchased from: Pets at Home

What do you think?


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

Get her to the vets, best thing too do. They will probs give you an option of having her PTS or they could TRY and operate, I'm very sentimental with my pets and would probs spend out a lot of money for an op and/or biopsy! Depends on how its affecting her internals. She's also fairly old as hamsters go so may not be able to handle anestetic, just some things to consider but i hope all goes ok for you and the littlun!! xx


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

Cookaaaaay said:


> Thank you.


 
Let us know how it all goes, all the best xx


----------



## cpiggott22 (Apr 1, 2009)

As a general rule of thumb, a cancerous mass will spread and feel very integrated with the surrounding tissue. A benign tumour is usually more mobile and self-contained. Does it feel like it's just a lump on its's own or does it feel like it's attached to the tissue? 

I don't know much about hamsters but benign tumour removal is usually quite successful in rats. I don't know if many vets operate on hamsters though? If left, the tumour will most likely continue to grow and eventually affect her quality of life. I don't want to scare you but there is only so much give in the skin, the tumour will eventually get so large that it will ulcerate. All the best to you and your hammie


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

If you've only just noticed it today it's very unlikely to be a tumour - even the fastest growing tumour doesn't come up overnight so take comfort in that. Could she have poked herself on anything in her cage? Does it feel hot or look inflamed or red? It could be an abcess and they are pretty easy to treat in small animals. Vet will know though!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Could it be a cyst? Whatever it is she needs to see a vet


----------



## cpiggott22 (Apr 1, 2009)

KathyM said:


> If you've only just noticed it today it's very unlikely to be a tumour - even the fastest growing tumour doesn't come up overnight so take comfort in that. Could she have poked herself on anything in her cage? Does it feel hot or look inflamed or red? It could be an abcess and they are pretty easy to treat in small animals. Vet will know though!


this sounds much more plausible if it's come up really quickly....when did you last examine her? I've had a recent lump in one of my rats which doubled in size in a week so it is possible for tumours to grow very rapidly but if it's a case of overnight, it's more likely to be an abcess


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the help.
My mum and dad are in town and I've been ringing them for 15minutes but their phones are off, so I can't take her to the vets right now. :censor:

She is asleep, should I wake her up to look at the lump?


----------



## Wabbit (Aug 26, 2009)

I've just been through this with my hamster although his was located within his abdomen rather than just under the skin. His came up VERY quickly. The vet offered xrays and a biopsy but I opted to have him PTS, he was a good age and I didn't want him to suffer at all.
Hopefully your hamsters lump is just an abcess though and nothing worse.
Good luck at the vets!


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

I am going to my local vets tomorrow.

The lump has now got worse.
There isn't any fur there, the skin on the lump looks a bit green and it has a red ring around.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Cookaaaaay said:


> I am going to my local vets tomorrow.
> 
> The lump has now got worse.
> There isn't any fur there, the skin on the lump looks a bit green and it has a red ring around.


 
It sounds like an abcess have a look on here as there is a photo and lots of hope
Need info on tumor/abscess/cyst removal - Hamster Hideout Forum


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Sounds like an abcess to me too - which - although it looks bad - is actually much better news than a tumour.

A course of antibiotics and some warm compresses, it'll pop and clear up fairly quickly - fingers crossed


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> It sounds like an abcess have a look on here as there is a photo and lots of hope
> Need info on tumor/abscess/cyst removal - Hamster Hideout Forum


Thank you! I think it is an abscess. That lump on the hamster on that picture looked exactly how it did on my hamster before she lost some fur and turned a different colour.



LisaLQ said:


> Sounds like an abcess to me too - which - although it looks bad - is actually much better news than a tumour.
> 
> A course of antibiotics and some warm compresses, it'll pop and clear up fairly quickly - fingers crossed


Thanks.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

i can only say if its looking like you say..be wary with her, as it may pop. OR she may pop it her self. I had a rat do this once years ago, i noticed it, booked him in, an hour later it was gone... cleaned and drained!

So just keep your eye on her best you can tonight! hopefuly the vet can help!


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't know about hamsters but with rats and other larger animals, it's often best to hold off the antibiotics until the abcess is open as abcesses are fairly sturdily encapsulated and antibios don't penetrate well until it starts to drain. I would do the hot compresses and start antibios after it's popped. That way the hamster isn't building up resistance to an antibiotic while it's not working.:2thumb:


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the help.

I now know that it *was* an *abscess*, not a tumour.
When I said about her having a green lump, I was wrong. It was a lump at first, but then it turned into a green piece of skin that looked like a circle shaped had been cut out.
The abscess must have popped without me knowing and gone back to normal...well not totally normal, the skin where the lump had been is green.

I don't know why I thought it was a lump because it clearly wasn't, it was flat.
I guess I was so worried about her, my brain was making me imagine stuff.

I'm still going to the vets in morning to get her checked out.

Does anyone know why her skin, where the lump was, is green?


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

The green colour could well be the puss that will have drained form the abcess.
The puss in abcess's can vary form a just off white to a horrendous green 'alien' colour.

Is she eating and drinking as normal?
If so that is a good sign that she may well recover. You just have to make sure she doesn't overgroom and start to take flesh form the wound area as that will in itself cause more infection.


Just to add..if you got her at [email protected] 17 months ago that makes her at least 19 months old so a good age for a ham, although I've had them live until 3.5 yrs recently, average age is between 20-28 months I've found.
[email protected] hams are usually lucky to see their first brithday.


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

saxon said:


> The green colour could well be the puss that will have drained form the abcess.
> The puss in abcess's can vary form a just off white to a horrendous green 'alien' colour.
> 
> Is she eating and drinking as normal?
> ...


Thanks.

Yeah, she is eating and drinking as normal.


----------



## Wabbit (Aug 26, 2009)

saxon said:


> [email protected] hams are usually lucky to see their first brithday.


Tell me about it, in the past year I've had a hamster and 2 guinea pigs from [email protected] die within a few months of me buying them. NEVER again will I buy animals from them no matter how sorry I feel for them.

OP - I'm glad it was just an abcess, though saying that, keep a VERY close eye on it. IMO it might still be worth getting her on some antibiotics to be on the safe side.


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

Just got back from the vets.

The vet wasn't sure what it was, he said it is either a tumour, an abscess or a growth. I still think it was an abscess.

He is going to operate on her tomorrow, but if it doesn't work she is going to be put to sleep.  ..He did say that he had successfully done this operation on many hamsters, so that made me feel a bit better.

While he was examining her, she bit him and he THREW her to the ground. She landed on her back. I wasn't happy. I was so shocked! He is meant to be a professional vet for god sake. He should know there is a risk he would be bitten, he shouldn't have thrown her! :censor:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Cookaaaaay said:


> Just got back from the vets.
> 
> The vet wasn't sure what it was, he said it is either a tumour, an abscess or a growth. I still think it was an abscess.
> 
> ...


 
:gasp: Thats awful:bash: Im not sure I would want him operating on her. Im surprised he didnt give her antibiotics though


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I wouldn't let that man operate on her. If it's just an abcess she doesn't need surgery, she needs careful care at home with antibiotics and watching for the outcome. The fact he can't even hazard a guess at what it is shows how rubbish he is with hamsters - I would join some of the hamster forums sharpish and see if you can get a recommendation of a better vet. In my experience, vets with that kind of attitude rarely operate successfully on small animals - they don't have the same regard for the animals as someone who has a deeper knowledge and rarely make an effort to keep an animal alive under anaesthetic beyond what they think is fitting for a small animal (and if he's already talking euthanasia he's one of those vets).


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> :gasp: Thats awful:bash: Im not sure I would want him operating on her. Im surprised he didnt give her antibiotics though





KathyM said:


> I wouldn't let that man operate on her. If it's just an abcess she doesn't need surgery, she needs careful care at home with antibiotics and watching for the outcome. The fact he can't even hazard a guess at what it is shows how rubbish he is with hamsters - I would join some of the hamster forums sharpish and see if you can get a recommendation of a better vet. In my experience, vets with that kind of attitude rarely operate successfully on small animals - they don't have the same regard for the animals as someone who has a deeper knowledge and rarely make an effort to keep an animal alive under anaesthetic beyond what they think is fitting for a small animal (and if he's already talking euthanasia he's one of those vets).


I think it's probably too late now, I've left her there.
I don't know why I left her there though, after I left I started to think I made a mistake. My head was all over the place, I was, and still am, so worried about her.

I'm already on a hamster forum, I posted exactly the same thread on Mad About Hamsters.


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

phone them tell them you changed your mind and want her back to take her for a second opinion, as far as im aware they cannot stop you doing that. once you get her take her to another vet for a second opinion. i agree with kathy, i wouldnt let a vet like that operate... good luck xxx


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I would also ring them and tell them you have changed your mind. Tell them you want to go down the antibiotic route first(make sure its a safe rodent one) and if they wont agree to that, bring her home and take her elsewhere


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

Jacs said:


> phone them tell them you changed your mind and want her back to take her for a second opinion, as far as im aware they cannot stop you doing that. once you get her take her to another vet for a second opinion. i agree with kathy, i wouldnt let a vet like that operate... good luck xxx





Shell195 said:


> I would also ring them and tell them you have changed your mind. Tell them you want to go down the antibiotic route first(make sure its a safe rodent one) and if they wont agree to that, bring her home and take her elsewhere


My mum thinks that it is too late now, so I can't take her somewhere else.


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

How is she, have you got her back?


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

> While he was examining her, she bit him and he THREW her to the ground. She landed on her back. I wasn't happy. I was so shocked! He is meant to be a professional vet for god sake. He should know there is a risk he would be bitten, he shouldn't have thrown her! :censor:


 
...I would probably have left with my hamster at that point after some choice words ad been looking to go elsewhere. What was your mums reaction ? Would have thought he would have prescribed meds for her rather than attempting to operate but still.

Any new news?


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

She's at the vets, she has the operation tomorrow.


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

I would bring her home and keep bathing the abscess with sea salt water, and try to get antibiotics for her of your vet. Ring them first thing in the morning to cancel the op.


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

Myth said:


> ...I would probably have left with my hamster at that point after some choice words ad been looking to go elsewhere. *What was your mums reaction ?* Would have thought he would have prescribed meds for her rather than attempting to operate but still.
> 
> Any new news?


She was shocked too, she was feeling really sorry for her. But she knew that the vet knows what he's doing, so she's safe with him.


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

The more I think about it, the more I realise she is safe.

The vet obviously knows what he is doing, or he wouldn't be doing the job. Would he?

I'm dreading tomorrow, I would rather her have the operation now so I know the results.


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Well it is your decision in the end, good luck.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Cookaaaaay said:


> The more I think about it, the more I realise she is safe.
> 
> The vet obviously knows what he is doing, or he wouldn't be doing the job. Would he?
> 
> I'm dreading tomorrow, I would rather her have the operation now so I know the results.


I know you're worried but it's not too late. Vets as a whole have very little training with small animals, so it is not unfounded nerves. If you're having doubt you would be better off cancelling the operation until you have talked them through with the vet or sought a second opinion. A decent vet would be happy to talk through the options more thoroughly to set your mind at ease. If it is an abcess it doesn't need surgery unless it won't heal, and it's way too early to know that. My concern is you have a vet with a throw away attitude to animals (literally!) who is operating with a "It'll probably die" attitude. These vets are common. Success rates with them are understandably likely to be significantly lower than with a vet with a more caring attitude. Your vet has given up before he even goes in, and seems to be (from what you say) going ahead to get money out of you.


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

I've posted a thread up about recommended vets in Hull.

If I find one I'll tell my mum I really don't want my hamster to go to the other place.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Tbh hun you cant say it was an abcess because a few people on a forum said it was, usually people say, we are not vets, get your animal to the vets.
You can also not be told that the vet shouldnt be operating, no one has seen your hamster and none are qualified vets,
Obvioulsy dropping you hamster is bad, but are you sure the little bite didnt make him jump or something.
Anyway, no body knows it was 'just an abcess' and prescribe your hammy antibiotics as no one has seen it, you obviously dont know either as you thought it was cancer at first.
your obviously under that vet for a reason, he must have been good at soime point.
Obviously its up to you, but dont let people who havnt seen your hammy and arnt vets, havnt even seen a pic, make you paranoid, or worried about something they arnt qualified in. 
Hope your hammy is better soon. xx


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Just seen on your profile that you are 14, so it is your mum who will probably have the last say in all this, but just hope that the hamster survives. I personally would not want a vet opening up an abscess and letting the infection go deeper when there is the chance that it would clear up on its own with bathing in salt water and maybe a bit of squeezing.

Again, all I can say is 'Good Luck'


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Ratatouille said:


> Just seen on your profile that you are 14, so it is your mum who will probably have the last say in all this, but just hope that the hamster survives. I personally would not want a vet opening up *an abscess* and letting the infection go deeper when there is the chance that it would clear up on its own with bathing in salt water and maybe a bit of squeezing.
> 
> Again, all I can say is 'Good Luck'


 
Im sorry but how do you know its an abcess? are you a vet? have you seen pics?
It could well be an abcess but who are you to diagnose it over a computer screen hun? x


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

sophs87 said:


> Im sorry but how do you know its an abcess? are you a vet? have you seen pics?
> It could well be an abcess but who are you to diagnose it over a computer screen hun? x


With all due respect, the vet she's taken her to doesn't even know and he HAS looked at it. He's obviously not a good vet. Abcesses are common in small animals and I have a lot of experience with them, having worked as a vet nurse and rescuer/breeder. What the OP has described is typical of an abcess and if a vet will open her up just to determine that he could kill her. From what he's said about putting her to sleep even if it's an abcess, that would suggest he's one of those vets that sees small animals as disposable. The other option that it is an infected tumour is less likely but possible, and if that was the case then that hamster needs the best vet she can find, not some idiot who is saying that she'll just get put down (if that's the case and he's certain it's a tumour, why is he going to put the animal through the surgery? To make money of course, taking advantage). 

There's no harm in getting a 2nd opinion from a respected small animal vet recommended by owners of the same species. That's all anyone's recommending. Putting small animals through unecessary anaesthetics is ridiculous.


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

KathyM said:


> With all due respect, the vet *she's* taken her to doesn't even know and he HAS looked at it.


I'm assuming you're referring to me with "she's". I'm a boy, not a girl.


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

sophs87 said:


> Im sorry but how do you know its an abcess? are you a vet? have you seen pics?
> It could well be an abcess but who are you to diagnose it over a computer screen hun? x


I did not say that this was an abscess, I just said that I would not want it opening up if it was, just my opinion that's all.

I have had bad experiences with some vets that do not know much at all about small animals, and just trying to be helpful.


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

I believe it *was* an abscess, it isn't anymore.
It popped.


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

And abscesses usually fill up again and need keeping clean until they drain and heal.


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

Ratatouille said:


> And abscesses usually fill up again and need keeping clean until they drain and heal.


Ohh, right ok.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I agree with the others, I'd be on the phone pronto and cancelling the op. TBH, as soon as he flung her to the floor I'd have had her out of there.

Some vets have very little experience with small animals, and clearly if he cant diagnose an abcess when it's already burst he's not experienced enough to be opening her up.


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

This is one of the worst abscesses I have had to deal with on one of my rats, but my vet at the time, who was a small animal specialist, refused to operate and prescribed Baytril, told me to keep bathing with salt water and draining the puss, and eventually it healed perfectly.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes I've had similar here in the past - not nice to look at by a long shot but so satisfying to come out of the other "side" and know they've healed.


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

Ratatouille said:


> This is one of the worst abscesses I have had to deal with on one of my rats, but my vet at the time, who was a small animal specialist, refused to operate and prescribed Baytril, told me to keep bathing with salt water and draining the puss, and eventually it healed perfectly.
> 
> image


The one on my hamster looked nothing like that, it just was like normal skin but in a green colour in a circle shape with a thin red line going around the green skin.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Ratatouille's picture is of an open abcess, what you describe sounds more like one that's partially ruptured and hasn't lost it's "top". Eventually that circle detaches from the rest of the skin and spills its contents, and once flushed out will look very similar.


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

KathyM said:


> Ratatouille's picture is of an open abcess, what you describe sounds more like one that's partially ruptured and hasn't lost it's "top". Eventually that circle detaches from the rest of the skin and spills its contents, and once flushed out will look very similar.


But it isn't a lump anymore.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Well you said it popped? The lump in an abcess is literally a balloon of pus, and once it pops the swelling goes down. An abcess can burst without the top having lifted off - I had one here that kept the large circular piece of dying/dead skin for days before it finally lifted. Without seeing it none of us can say for sure what is wrong with your hamster, but the advice has been consistent on this board and the other for you to find a decent hamster savvy vet, as yours is ringing alarm bells. :2thumb:


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

if she has the operation tomoro it wouldnt have been too late... depending on the time of the operation it still may not be too late to ring first thing and tell them not to do it...


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

Maggie has died.

Thank you very much for the support.

My mum told me how she died, but I wasn't really listening. I was too busy thinking about Maggie.

From what I heard, she had an abscess somewhere and the lump she had was actually her bowel. The vet couldn't do anything for her.

:'(


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your hamster! RIP xxx


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

RIP Maggie


----------



## Horatio (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm really sorry


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

aww im sorry for your loss  R.I.P little hammy!!


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

RIP Maggie


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

R.I.P. maggie


----------



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

Aw no  I had a mouse when I was younger that died of cancer, was v.sad about it. Hope your hamster is OK


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

sundia said:


> R.I.P. maggie


Thanks 



Stavros88 said:


> Aw no  I had a mouse when I was younger that died of cancer, was v.sad about it. *Hope your hamster is OK*


Maggie is dead, why would she be ok?


----------

